# New line of Macs?



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

My brother is getting an iMac in a month and is wondering with the release of leopard snow if a new (faster, not a new model) line of iMacs will be released.
E.G. Like quad core processors instead core 2 duo. So he is wondering if he should wait or if he will be fine just getting it next month and buying snow when it is released.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

There may be an incremental update, but nothing too radical. Certainly unlikely to be a new model. Chances are that Apple will want to concentrate wholly on the SL release. More likely January will herald new models.

If not willing to wait till January (when no doubt iLife X will arrive aswell), there's no harm in upgrading now. With Apple quoting a $29 fee for an upgrade to SL when it arrives, it won't break the bank.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay thanks, are you talking about a new look of models or just new hardware or both?


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

It's all guesswork tbh. Apple are so secretive, it's difficult to predict anything.
However, if you've followed Apple over the years, there's normally a pattern.

There could be a complete refresh of the desktop line in January, but I'd say now's as good a time as any to buy.


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright I'll let him know.
He is wondering also if they did come out with it
sooner than though would them let him return it and
pay a little more for the upgrade?


----------

